# Micheal Ellis



## schering (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Have any of you purchased Michael Ellis's training DVD's thru Leerburg? His DVD's are 65 dollars, I do not mind paying 65 but want to know if they are worth it. Thanks Schering


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a couple of his DVDs, including the one on Focused Heeling and Playing Tug with your Dog. I think they're definitely worth the money. Each of them is several hours long and essentially a filmed version of a Michael Ellis seminar - so you get to see him explain the techniques, answer questions, and watch people who have never done it try it with his dogs, with Michael correcting what they are doing wrong. I found the latter very helpful as it keeps me from making the same mistakes.

The DVDs are definitely much less expensive than a Michael Ellis seminar, too.


----------



## schering (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks and have a good one!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I have several of the Leerburg newsletters that include Michael Ellis training videos - his methods are very similar to ours - I like him.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have them all and, yes, I do recommend them.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I also highly recommend them. As far as training programs that can be obtained in any sort of media format (as opposed to hands on) I think they are absolutely amongst the best out there.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ellis is a great trainer. If you are new to his system, be sure to start with his first DVD: "Power of training your dog with food" because that's where you will get a good understanding of how he uses "markers" in training.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Leerburg's Youtube channel also has a ton of great videos. 
YouTube - leerburg's Channel

But I would definately buy the DVD's too.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I have to agree with everyone else. I have all his DVDs, and I used them for foundation work with Cues. I couldn't be happier with the results.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

What videos do you all suggest for a dog that is farther along in obedience and age?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

It depends on the foundation that the dog has. The "food" dvd covers the basic of Michael's marker training system, engagement, muscle-memory/pre heeling (basically heeling with a visible lure), and the correct way to sit, down, and stand. The best part of the dvd is when he talks about engagement although it's kind of cool to watch Michael spend something like 45 minutes explaining the correct way for a dog to sit lol.

He also has two dvds out that more geared towards specific exercises in OB: one on heeling and one on retrieve.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Jason L said:


> It depends on the foundation that the dog has. The "food" dvd covers the basic of Michael's marker training system, engagement, muscle-memory/pre heeling (basically heeling with a visible lure), and the correct way to sit, down, and stand. The best part of the dvd is when he talks about engagement although it's kind of cool to watch Michael spend something like 45 minutes explaining the correct way for a dog to sit lol.
> 
> He also has two dvds out that more geared towards specific exercises in OB: one on heeling and one on retrieve.


Like Madix has basic obedience and sit, down and a tentative start on stand. I don't want to go back and "reteach" those things to him but I am extremely interested in learning new training techniques to add to my repertoire. Realizing that the other DVDs would be good for when I get my next pup (in like 3 years LOL), I want something I can dig into now and try out. I learn best by hands on so want to start out with DVDs I can truly utilize right now. You know what I mean?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

His tugging DVD is very good too. "How to play with your dog": it's a topic not often covered in dog training (unless you are talking to a dog sport person). So that might a good place to start. Tugging is great for engagement training too.

If you have plans to show Madix in obedience or rally, then the heeling dvd is a good one to get at some point.


----------

